# 4 wheel drive



## Jrcjr (Feb 23, 2021)

What’s the procedure for engaging my Ford 1520 into 4 wheel drive? Is the handle supposed to be forward or back? Does it have to be in neutral, brake on or off, clutch in or out, motor on or off?
Help


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

No idea of the position of the handle,
you should be able to shift in and out of 4wd at any time while traveling forward or in reverse.
You shouldn't try while turning sharply or when a tire is spinning.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jrcjr, welcome to the tractor forum. 

You need an Operator's Manual for your tractor. Cost $15-$30. There are many available on the internet. The manual should cover engaging the 4WD.


----------

